# Southwest Garden Railroad show We have Track



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We have a Large Portable Live Steam Track for the Southwest Garden Railroad Show at the Fairplex located in Pomona, California
June 5th and 6th 2010

I picked it up in Phoenix this weekend from Dan at Eaglewings. 
This will indoors and and lots of room for running. 
Stan and JJ will be helping to set up on Friday the 4th of June.So plan to attend. [/b]
Click here for Click here for more details[/b]

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/ [/b]


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

If you need an extra hand to set up I'd be happy to assist. What time on Friday?
Garrett


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we will see if Stan and JJ our going to chime in and commit the time. Me I am always early..LOL most of the time. 
It's going to be great to have a nice level track. Stan and Dave helped me set up this past weekend and worked great and no problems.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I can be there Friday and help set the track up if you need more help.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that 10 am would be a great time to shoot for. The layout is quite easy to set up and with 6-8 guys and gals, it should go up and be running in time for lunch.







...

Well, maybe a bit later. 

We can even bring a "sparkie" or 2 to test run the track on Friday..


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan,
We are going to get you running live steam yet..








You have to be a member of the burnt finger club....


----------



## BillW (Jun 11, 2008)

Mark what are the track radii ? 

Bill W


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill.... In conversation with Dan Hoag, the builder.... The outside track diameter is 16 feet and the inside is 15.....


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bringing this back up to the top. 

Bring your steamers. See all you in a few weeks at Fairplex June 5th and 6th 2010 

This being set up inside the building so great steaming conditions. 

No wind, rain or sun will stop us.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have official approval from the Fire Marshal to allow the live steam track inside. You can never tell about those Fire Marshal. 

David


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wondering what # building the live steam track is going to be in? I think the previous show last nov. 30th. was in building #9 & there was a parking lot right behind it! Jim Spanier


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

We were in building 6 at the first SWGRS. We have moved next door to 7. I believe that is just east of where we were. 

David


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 22 May 2010 07:53 PM 
I have official approval from the Fire Marshal to allow the live steam track inside. You can never tell about those Fire Marshal. 

David 
If that's Fire Marshal Bill, he will end up burning the place down while giving a lecture on fire safety 

for those of you who dont know who I am talking about (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdR2T6YKAUc)


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 22 May 2010 07:53 PM 
I have official approval from the Fire Marshal to allow the live steam track inside. You can never tell about those Fire Marshal. 

David 

We did a live steam setup at last years Greenberg show in the Virginia Beach Convention Center. I did check with the Fire Marshal first.(I didn't want to set up only to be told we could not run.) He was not forthcoming about his concerns at first. I showed him a couple of engine type, (alcohol, butane, isobutane, propane), offered to demo on rollers on a picnic table outside. One he had a grasp of how much and what type fuels we were using, he finally told me what his concerns were and how they were related to _*state*_ law. Virginia State law dictates the amount and types of fuel allowed to be indoors during public events. Gasoline is allowed when cars shows and RV shows are held. Propane is also allowed during RV shows but very limited. I don't remember the amount allowed by law, but the Fire Marshal said the we could bring in approximatly 10 gases of the butane cans the size we generally use!

He did not seemed concerned with people getting burned by fire balls of accidentally ignited clouds of butane. He did not seemed concerned with people getting scalded by relief valves lifting or exploding boilers or even the track catching on fire from burning alcohol overflows. It seemed as if his only concern centered around fighting a mass conflagration, fueled by huge quantities of volitile gasses / fluids.

This was one Fire Marshal in one city in one state (the next time we ask, it may be a different answer), your mileage may vary!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"He did not seemed concerned with people getting burned by fire balls of accidentally ignited clouds of butane. He did not seemed concerned with people getting scalded by relief valves lifting or exploding boilers or even the track catching on fire from burning alcohol overflows." I am not sure why he would have had a concern with any of those scenarios. Boilers do not explode, people will not be scalded by safety valves and fires can be contained or prevented easily. Good planning for safety, properly maintained engines and knowledgeable operators keep public displays safe.

Any thing about coal fired engines?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 25 May 2010 08:31 AM 
I am not sure why he would have had a concern with any of those scenarios. Boilers do not explode, people will not be scalded by safety valves and fires can be contained or prevented easily. Good planning for safety, properly maintained engines and knowledgeable operators keep public displays safe.

Any thing about coal fired engines?

I know those things don't happen, but the common everyday folks don't know that. I didn't ask him about coal as no one down here had coal fired engine (until now!







)
The impression I got seemed more about fire suppression once started as oppsed to fire prevention. We carried buckets of water, spray bottles and two fire extinguishers, but they were not required by the Fire Marshal.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been told, that in the UK at one public show (this was the old Easter show - and it may still be all public shows today) that there was a strict limit as to how much alcohol (methylated spirit) allowed at the track. 
I seem to remember that it also had to be kept under lock and key, or at least in a fireproof box or something. 
The rest was kept outside the building to be fetched as required. 
Perhaps someone from the UK can comment as to whether this is still the case. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The Fire Marshal I have had to deal with for our local show was concerned with the volume of combustibles. A 16oz can of gas compared to a twenty pounder etc.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 19 Apr 2010 05:33 PM 
I think we will see if Stan and JJ our going to chime in and commit the time. Me I am always early..LOL most of the time. 
It's going to be great to have a nice level track. Stan and Dave helped me set up this past weekend and worked great and no problems. 
See you Friday at 9am for setup.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am loading the portable track in the trailer this morning before it hits a 100 degrees here. Will be at Pomona on Thursday evening. 
See all of you shortly. 
Bring your steamers....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Mark........ There may be informal plans for dinner tomorrow evening. You have my cell..


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from both shows, the Big Train show as Big, about sixty some vendors. The Southwest show was small, I arrived about 1pm and there might have been 50 people attending and 20 some vendors. The live steam track was running and I spoke to friends for a while. Still a bit dumb to have two shows on the same weekend 10 miles apart. 

Steve


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to both shows today. I think this is the last I will attend either show. Neither one was worth a six hour drive.


I went to the MLS gathering and it was a great time. I had a wonderful time talking to everyone.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like you are saying the 2 shows Sucked, except for the MLS get together and the running at the Fairplex. Its too bad, I thought it might have been better then what your saying it was, Im glad i didnt pop for the airfair and fly out.
For some reason it just seems as if these bigger shows do better on the East coast as far as attendance is concerned.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

A big thanks for all helping set up and take down the portable live steam track. All who showed up got lots of run time. Live Steamers where running non stop both days. No problems on the track except Matt Abreu's new K-36 when he was saying it didn't pull real well. The problem we found was he forgot to take out the foam packing between the wheels and the frame...LOL A good time was had by all. Really missing not having Bob Star and Dwight Ennis not there. Next one Nov. 6 and 7th...


----------

